# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Hàn CNC nên chọn hàn Tig hay co2

## ngocbh2001

Chào các bạn

Mình đang định làm một cái máy hàn cnc router.nhưng đang phân vân nên mua máy hàn co2 hay máy hàn tig mong các bác tư vấn

Thanks Ngoc Huỳnh

----------


## Ga con

Cái nào cũng cồng kềnh vì cần có chai khí. MIG/MAG có loại dây có lõi thuốc không cần khí nhưng lúc đó nó giống hàn que.

Tig chỉ hàn lót, hàn đồ mỏng. Hàn kết cấu như máy gỗ thì hàn tới...tết.

MIG/MAG CO2 hàn kết cấu rất ngon, hàn đường đứng, hàn trần...bỏ xa máy hàn que.  Nhưng chi phí đầu tư, tiêu hao...nhiều hơn, mối hàn yêu cầu cao phải có thêm người điều chỉnh nhiệt trước và sau hàn (nguội nhanh nên mối hàn giòn hơn hàn que).

Nhẹ nhàng tiện dụng, vừa phải...thì lấy 1 con máy hàn que Inverter, loại dòng lớn chút (1pha chỉ max 250A, lớn hơn phải 3 pha) hàn đồ dày ngon hơn.

Thanks.

----------

ngocbh2001

----------


## ronaldinho_07

quan trọng là bác chủ cần hàn cái gì mấy biết dc chớ

----------


## ppgas

> Cái nào cũng cồng kềnh vì cần có chai khí. MIG/MAG có loại dây có lõi thuốc không cần khí nhưng lúc đó nó giống hàn que.
> 
> Tig chỉ hàn lót, hàn đồ mỏng. Hàn kết cấu như máy gỗ thì hàn tới...tết.
> 
> MIG/MAG CO2 hàn kết cấu rất ngon, hàn đường đứng, hàn trần...bỏ xa máy hàn que.  Nhưng chi phí đầu tư, tiêu hao...nhiều hơn, mối hàn yêu cầu cao phải có thêm người điều chỉnh nhiệt trước và sau hàn (nguội nhanh nên mối hàn giòn hơn hàn que).
> 
> Nhẹ nhàng tiện dụng, vừa phải...thì lấy 1 con máy hàn que Inverter, loại dòng lớn chút (1pha chỉ max 250A, lớn hơn phải 3 pha) hàn đồ dày ngon hơn.
> 
> Thanks.


Máy hàn que điện tử có cần bình khí argon không các cụ? Hàn mấy đồ lặt vặt diy ở nhà thì máy loại nào? Hồng Ký 200Z được không? hay các cụ tư vấn loại nào khác?
Cảm ơn.

----------


## nnk

> Máy hàn que điện tử có cần bình khí argon không các cụ? Hàn mấy đồ lặt vặt diy ở nhà thì máy loại nào? Hồng Ký 200Z được không? hay các cụ tư vấn loại nào khác?
> Cảm ơn.


Hàn điện tử ( hồ quang ) thì ko cần chai khí nhe, que hàn có bọc thuốc nên cứ vậy mà xài thôi, hồng ký 200z là ổn rồi ( thậm chú hơi sang nữa đó )

----------

ppgas

----------


## ngocbh2001

Mình cần hàn cái của sắt,chỉ hàn 2 mặt ,sắt có độ dầy 0.8-1.4mm

----------

